# Texas Bluewater Blowup 06 formerly known as CTTB



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Just an update for those going on the Texas Bluewater Blowup 06.
We have a new sponsor, Ringed Hooks www.ringedhooks.com We welcome them to the trip and we know the jigs and hooks they are sending will be throughly tested and reported on. Many thanks to Mudskipper for the leg work. Way to go, Skippy.
The menu has taken a turn for the better, with the food ideas being finalized this week. Cost will be under $35 a person, guaranteed, unless perishable good costs rise out of sight within two months. You will like the menu. We will submit the final cost and menu for approval and folks can vote yes or no. There will need to be a minimum of 25 people on board for the food deal to happen. 
The t-shirts situation had gotten a couple of last minute bids and ideas for designs. We are expecting the ideas to be ready soon. We got sizes and numbers from some folks, please let us know what you need if you haven't, and you can post it here or over on 360tuna.
We are still looking for the "killer-est" design, if anyone wants to submit a design with a yellowfin tuna blowing up on a topwater feel free to email it to us at [email protected] or post it here. We'll include a free t-shirt to you as a token of appreciation.
We've gotten some media interested in going as mentioned, so we'll see what could happen and go from there. If the group does not want the trip publized, post that opinion as well.
Pleas remember the August 24th deadline for the final payment, including fuel surcharge, t-shirt, and meals.
If we've forgotten something please let us know, but this is the basic stuff needed to known right now.
Sea Crappie has asked to be on standby , at the bottom of the list and has been added there.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

*This is a compilation of various stuff from the 360tuna board regarding the Texas Bluewater Blowup 06 Charter. o look it over and post any ?'s, ideas, whatever on this trip.*

We've gotten responses from some of the group on shirts, menu, sponsors, and other stuff, but we need more folks to respond.

We need to decide on the shirt color, white, tan, gray, or blue. Everyone can feel free to post their sizes, long or short sleeve, number of shirts and color choice here or on 360tuna. The more shirts ordered the lower the cost. Design has not been acceptable to us, most t-shirt people we've dealt with are making the tuna and Aj look like a wimp, not mean or tough looking.

Also we need votes from everyone to decide on whether they want brisket, smoked chicken, or 1/2 lb of each for the Saturday meal. Folks can choose from those three options and can post their choices here or there on 360tuna.
I had read about maybe using a kite for tuna, was that you TJ? That would be way cool for folks to see that.
Folks need to let Bellyup know about a big fish pool, or big tuna pool if wanted as we figure that someone would like to make up some of the expenses on this trip. LOL
I want to see Rue'hoo wear one of Mont's shirt, someone has got to take a picture of that. 
Does everyone going have the proper rigs for chunking, deep drops, etc? Might look at who has tackle to loan, with a lose it or bust it, you pay for it understanding.
I got two TLD 20's one 1 speed, one 2 speed, and a nice topwater tuna rig for folks to borrow if they want. I don't use them anymore. 
Don't forget the piggy patrol the morning or day before, might be better than relying on the bait stops on the way out. If everyone that can catches 10-15 piggies say 20 people, that can be 200-300 baits in the well. Should be able to catch a few AJ's, snapper, etc on that many baits.
Snagged has 1,000 tags he's bringing and TJ is donating Sharpie markers to id the tags, so the group is good there. Personally, I'd etch my number, initial's, etc, on the paddle end and then write over it with the Sharpie to make sure the tag can be ID'ed easily.
Bellyup will contact Captain Frank and make sure the Tuna are bleed properly, as well as make sure the snapper and other biggies are tagged and put on ice quickly. Once a non-tuna is tagged it should be put in the ice brine, not left on deck. Not acceptable. This is a private charter and the majority of the folks can drag or carry their snapper/AJ/Grouper, etc to the brine box. We'll make sure the fish get chilled quickly.
In the past on other trips we've put together, we've all shared the bait no matter who caught it. The idea was to be helpful for everyone involved, that's what a private charter has going for it over an open boat. Some folks might not be able to get down there in time to catch piggies, but if 20 people can catch 10-20 a piece that should be a good start on the bait numbers. It made me smile the first time a complete novice used a piggy, dropped deep and hooked and fought a 40 lb AJ. Was worth the effort to put that trip together watching that. Looking out for and helping others experience a great fishing trip makes the Private charters worthwhile. Just my dos centavos on that.

From Bellyup


> OK, I will talk with TOO and volunteer to being the chartermaster for this trip. If anyone objects (or already is the chartermaster), let me know. I have been on the Big E twice and about 5 other overnight long range trips, so I feel comfortable with the task. I will post on 2cool as well. All input is welcome and we can see what we can make happen. Here are some areas and ideas to address. Please add more.
> 
> 1. Food--I am fine with TOO supplying food for a small fee. That way, I can still bring some food to eat between meals. Less stuff to carry is all the better, IMO.
> 
> ...


From Minnows


> Bellyup, thanks for stepping up to be our charter master.
> 
> 1.Rue and I are fine with TOO supplying food. How many people want meals included in this trip?
> 
> ...


From Mudskipper


> 1. Food either way is fine with me,
> 2. screw the burlap bags, they can bleed and Ice our fish when they are caught,
> -On the Capt. John they do this just fine, at times when the fishing is fast there might be 6 or 8 fish on the deck as the deckies get organized but they can easily tag our fish and keep them iced as we countinue fishing.
> 
> ...


 Look over the stuff posted and post up with ideas, information, suggestions, etc.
We need to make sure on names and emails:
*jt2hunt, 3T,Cat, Gardiner,Mudskipper, and Bellyup*: We need the names of everyone going. Scott, we got everyone's name, (we think), but if there is one not getting these emails let them know they can get in on the action, and if they want in on the emailing forward them this email and have them contact us. 
 We know some of you sent or posted names, but we want to be 100% correct in who's going. Please email us at [email protected] and let us know. Jt2hunt, please include your name, sorry about that.


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

TJ, I hope you will bring a couple of video of the jigging.

I also think the idea of a tuna seminar while we are under way going out is an excellent idea. I know my son in law has never caught even a bft so any help he can get will be very worth while.

Communications terminology, following fish, always fighting straight out, which side of the boat for casting and which for jigging are all worth while topics.

I think we might want to have a group standard of how we want the tuna bled and cared for.

I am definitely good with Willie organizing the food! I am so ready, already for this trip, I can hardly wait.


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

Mike,

I have 7 jigging videos from Japan, will sure to bring it with me. I am going to Asia next month, might have more videos and some cool gears to test on our trip.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Just a couple of things to think about for the group going.
*Lodging*- With the groups permission, we can see about getting a better group rate if possible for those needing to stay the night in Freeport on Thursday. Believe there are a few motels close by to Captain Elliott's. Please post up if you need a room, how many and smoking or not. If someone needs to share a room, we can get them matched up on this post.
*Pre-trip meal*- Suggest those that are spending the night Thursday meet up at a local diner to met and get to know each other. Say 7 pm? Just need suggestions on where to meet.
*Piggy Patrol*- Got a few volunteers to catch piggies, the more caught, the better for not relying on bait stops on the way out. Figure that folks can catch them before the meal and the morning of the trip. 
*Shirts-* RueHoo is making the design, and will hopefully have it ready for approval by this weekend. Right now the only sponsors are www.2coolfishing.net, www.360tuna.com, and www.ringedhook.com. 
*We can use more sponsors!*
The best price we have received so far with 47 shirts currently to be ordered is $14 per short sleeve, and $17 for long sleeves. That is for Smalls to X-Large. The XXL, XXXL, and XXXXL will be a bit more.
If we get above 50 shirts most places come down a bit in price, so if someone wants a shirt and has not ordered let us know.
*Final cost*- We should be able to send out a final cost to everyone by *August 14th.* That will give folks until *August 24th* to get payment to us for to meet the cancellation deadline. We expect the trip to go, but we got to cover everyone's interest and cost's for the trip. 
*Loaner tackle*- Not sure if it is cool to suggest, but personally we can loan a TLD 20I, a TLD20II and a topwater casting rig with a Penn 525 to those needing it. If anyone is wanting to loan a rig to those going, please post up. To those that do borrow, "the you break it or lose it, you pay for it" rule applies here.
Again just a suggestion on that.
*Pooling fish*- If everyone is OK with pooling the balckfina and other species that are not "top desired" fish, Yellowfin, AJ's, snapper, wahoo, etc, we suggest that the group pool the fish and divide the catch to those that either have fewer fish or want to take a few more home. Would think blackfin would be the main pool fish to consider for this. I personally will take any Blackfin folks don't want. 
If anyone has any other suggestions, idea's, or thoughts, let's hear them.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

put me down for catchin' bait, either inshore or offshore. Either way is fine. I will take 2 more shirts, to get the count right. That makes 8, if my fuzzy math is right. Pooling certain fish is fine. I will share my prize winning Grouper with everyone, LOL! I honestly can't wait.


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

*TBB '06 T-shirt design*

T-shirt design http://http://www.360tuna.com/18-360-degrees-lounge/t-154/texas-bluewater-blowup-06-t-shirt/#post864


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.360tuna.com/18-360-degrees-lounge/t-154/texas-bluewater-blowup-06-t-shirt/?posted=1#post865

If the 1st link is giving you trouble


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

can someone grab that image and post it here, pls.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

WOW! that's sharp!


----------



## T3 (Dec 26, 2005)

*T-Shirt design*

Very nice except for the date.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

The shirt design is GREAT! To be honest though....I'm thinking that the Texas Bluewater Blowup theme could be improved upon. I know that you have asked what we think about the name....but some of us are just starting to realize that this may be the inaugural trip of a historical series. Hmmm.....Texas, YFT, and the Big E...what would be a better, more concise name? Sorry if I stirred the pot too much...


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I'll donate all the blackfin I catch to anyone that wants them. Assuming I catch some YFT.

I love the shirt.

I need to contact the captain. I want the boat to have 5-10 set ups out drifting for swordfish.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

I like the shirt. I'm a little confused onthe color thing, if we can choose from the colors listed, I want a lg white short sleeve, a grey xl long sleeve. If it's one or the other, I don't care, grey or white.
I may be down Thursday night for dinner and piggy pullin'. It's too soon to say, my new location is now scheduled to open on Sept. 15 (dab-burn contractors). I've worked it out so I can still make the trip, and if the contractors do what contractors do, it wont open on the 15th anyway.










Pooling fish, sure. All I care about is Tuna, wahoo, dorado and AJ's and tuna....oh and tuna. I'll give up all of my snapper, grouper and the like. I just want tuna...and tuna.







(Tuna-yahoo is my alter-ego).

Menu, I'm all about being provided what ever. I eat only to live whilst fishing...for tuna.

This method is new for me though, so I'm looking foward to the advise of GOM Big-E type tuna vets. A quick list of what I'll have (let me know of my deficiencies/overkill): Penn Int 2 spd 50 (could bring a 30 instead) on calstar 5'5xh.
Avet lx on Chaos 30-50 6'6" with 80 spectra,
Shimano twin power on chaos 7' hx, 65 spectra
bait rod (probably Quantum Cabo pt60 on med 6'6, I want to see if it will hang on some big 'uns too....or blow up)
Assorted knife and diamond jigs
assorted top water plugs
circle hooks (9/0 14/0)
4-8 oz egg wts

Can't wait. Please let me know if I need something else or shold leave something at home.

Erik


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Swordfish would be great....it's hard to devote time to swordfish on a trip pegged for YFT. But, if there are votes on this topic...I would love to give the swordfish fishing a try!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

WAHOO-YAHOO said:


> Pooling fish, sure. All I care about is Tuna, wahoo, dorado and AJ's and tuna....oh and tuna. I'll give up all of my snapper, grouper and the like. I just want tuna...and tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erik, I will trade you as many BFT as I can catch for you snapper and grouper. Let me know if that is what you want. I usually have no problem catching BFT with jigs.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Deal. I've yet to tell the difference between YFT and BFT. BTW. When I go offshore, I'll always give up my snaps in trade. Ya'll remember that when you need crew....


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

on the tackle question above. What does Cabela's in Austin have that I can buy? Hooks, weights, leader material, etc. Excluding rods/reels any advice on brands and type would help this newbie(me) out a bunch. thanks jason


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

as far as im concerned, if you want to drop a squid over for a swordie while the rest of us are targeting yft thats fine but, i dont think the boat should be "targeting" them as that would be putting the boat out of the prime yft grounds.....

I personally dont care about pooling bft (i dont want any unless theres no yft) but I think pooling anything else would be a mistake...


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*The other shirt*

The best one is here.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=80604

.


----------



## T3 (Dec 26, 2005)

jt2hunt said:


> on the tackle question above. What does Cabela's in Austin have that I can buy? Hooks, weights, leader material, etc. Excluding rods/reels any advice on brands and type would help this newbie(me) out a bunch. thanks jason


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Being new to fishing on the Big E, I sure would like to see a recommended list as well.

BTW, what is the float plan anyway? Did I miss that?


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Dr. Shark published a suggested list of knots and terminal tackle for topwater, jigging and chunk fishing back in March or April '06. I have a copy and can not disagree with any of it, but I can't figure out how to scan it into this site. It appears that he spent alot of time putting it together. Perhaps you could send him a P.M. and get him to post it again.
Thanks, John


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

i was hoping to see that list starshine, as well.


----------



## Bazztex (Jul 9, 2006)

www.netknots.com has all the better offshore knots, you can also purchase water proof cards of the knots you need.

Bazz


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

> as far as im concerned, if you want to drop a squid over for a swordie while the rest of us are targeting yft thats fine but, i dont think the boat should be "targeting" them as that would be putting the boat out of the prime yft grounds.....


I agree. Swording is slow and singular. No swords, no fish. I personally wabt to tearget.....Tuna.

Are the shirts pocket, or no pocket? I prefer pocket if there is a choice. I'll look for Sharks post, see if I can dig it up.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

thanks bazztex.


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

Targetting swordfish may not be a good idea for larger group, like TBB 06. It will be easier to manage say 6 pack charter JMO but will go with what the group decide.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

We are working on getting the same price for both designs, with the Texas Flag and without the flag, but with the topwater in the Y-fins mouth for both. If we can work it out for the group to be able to choose we will do that. If the cost is too high for two designs, we'll go with the Texas Flag Tuna shirt.
*Shirt color: *Was intended to be voted on. White, tan, or grey. Shoot, we can get pink shirts if the group wants it.
So far only one vote for shirt color. As far a pocket, we'll see what price we can get as well. If folks want to customize their shirt order, we can do that as well, just understand that the shirt cost will be higher than the standard package shirt.

*Charter Name*: Yes we did ask for names, TBB was suggested and nothing else. Like most things if the trip takes off and becomes a annual event the name will be shortened most likely to TBB with the trip number.
Let's get this trip taken care of and in the books, then we can deal with any future trips and names.
Here's the design, we are intending to get both designs for the same price so folks can have a choice. We will see.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I would like pockets on mine and will pay extra. I will pass on swords for this trip. Tuna and bottom drops are what I am interested in. White or grey for the shirt color, in that order.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Got it, Mont. Are you still intending on bringing the Black Salties? We can see about getting them to donate some, they've offered some on other trips we've put together.

Bellyup is charter chief for this trip so the sword fishing inquiries would need to be run by him. However as mentioned this was posted as a tuna, deep drop trip, not a sword fishing trip.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Nice design!!

Just a thought, instead of having a tuna on the "T" shirt, how bout waiting until after the trip and have a picture of yourself and your catch on there???


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TOO, let me ring Boz this week and see what he wants to do. I sure would like to test those bad boys out on some hungry reef donkeys and grouper.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Mont said:


> TOO, let me ring Boz this week and see what he wants to do. I sure would like to test those bad boys out on some hungry reef donkeys and grouper.


Mont.

He might want to come aboard and do an article and take a bunch of Pics.

I was going to call, but did not have time.

I used the saltys on more than one, 36 hr trips, on the capt john and even got a write up in one or two of the papers.

I have a couple of set-ups to keep them alive on the boat, let me know if I can help.

Skipp


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Too,
If pockets are an option I would prefer one.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

TOO said:


> Bellyup is charter chief for this trip so the sword fishing inquiries would need to be run by him. However as mentioned this was posted as a tuna, deep drop trip, not a sword fishing trip.


No doubt, this is primarily a tuna and bottom fishing trip.

The swordfish drops are an idea. I was thinking maybe up to 5 rods off the port bow. I figured this would be the safest place. The lines have to be away from the boat, so they would likely not be much of an issue with jig and surface fishing. However, if we send some deep drops for swords they may get in the way with chunking. Sometimes very few YFT are taken while chunking. If chunking is slow, then would some people be interested? Also, if it is raining hard, there may be fewer people fishing and perhaps that would be an opportunity to drop some lines for swordfish. I know they can be out there, A friend caught one at Boomvang or Hoover 2 summers ago. If people do not want to drop for swords, then that is fine. Let me know if there is strong disagreement. You can PM, e-mail me, or even post your thoughts here.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd say bring some chem lights and rigs just cause. But since the overwhelming majority of folks on the trip will be in for tuna, thats what we should seek. If all else fails, sink a light for a sword. Just shouldnt target them. I's a long slow night and 39 other people will not be fishing.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Bellyup: We (you) need to consider what procedure will be used for boarding (fishing spot selection and bunk selection). The Big E uses booking No's. for spot selection and first come, first serve for bunk selection. I have my preferences, but usually don't get them. I realize spot selection is not that important, but if there is no predetirmined organization it might become a worse madhouse than usual.
Once most procedures are agreed upon, we need to run them by Capt. Frank to make sure he is in agreement (24 to 48 hours in advance)
Thanks, John


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

everyone was given a number when they boarded, last time I was one that boat, that number should be your bunk number.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

What is Elliotts policy for the dockside pic's after thr trip. I really dont want my tuna warming in the sun or laying on the asphalt. Do we have to let our fish go to the deck for pics?


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Few things to comment on and update.

Got it on the Black Salty deal, Mont. Will let you take the lead on that.
*Float Plan*: If the question is where the fishing will be done, Captain Frank and Belly up will be discussing the trip particulars. As for the fishing to be done, from our previous Big E private charter last October, the fishing was tuna at night at specific spars, and deep drop snapper, AJ's, grouper, and other biggies during the day. This trip was posted as such, and that will be the main focus. Won't comment on the swording.
If it was about departure and return times, Friday September 15th 11am departure, return time Sunday September 17th, 3 pm. If you were asking something else, disregard the previous stuff. 
*Boarding*: We and Bellyup will have that taken care of regarding the boarding process. Those that went on the Halloween 05 trip can chime in a bit on the boarding on a Big E private charter.
*Shirts:* This is the best deal we've gotten right now:
36-72 shirts Small to XL size
Short sleeve
$12.56 w/o pocket
$14.56 w/pocket

Long sleeve $17.12

72+ shirts
Small to XL 
$10.56 w/o pocket
$12.56 w/pocket
Long sleeve $15.72

Each X size above XL will add $1.00 per X size, so a XXXXL on a short sleeve w/out pocket will be $15.56

This does not include tax, So figure on an additional $1.00 to $1.40 per shirt for tax depending on the number ordered and size.
 If we get over 72 from this company there is a $2.00 price reduction.
 We got a 2cool member who is giving us a quote on their shirt prices as well, and we'll go with the best deal we get. But the group has an idea of the price range for the various shirts.
 August 18th -21st has been a consistant deadline for printers to finalize the design, and get the printing done in time, so we are cutting off orders on that date. Anyone that wants to sponsor needs to get on board by then as well.
 *Lodging and Pre-trip meal*: We are ready to reserve rooms for those needing it, and having a pre-trip meal set up isf the group wants it. We've done a lot of these and they are a good way to have a relaxed meeting to know everyone.
 If folks want this set up please let us know by posting how many for rooms and for the meal.

*Misc.:* Loaner equipment and sponsor goods. We got sponsors from below, and some good stuff being donated. Will mention again, that we have a Tuna topwater baitcaster and a TLD 20 and a TLD 20II not being used, and will loan it out to anyone from the group going. The "break it, lose it, pay for it" agreement will apply to these rigs.
 If anyone going wants to consider a loaner rig or if someone wants to offer to loan a rig, post up, maybe something can be done.
 Anything else?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

so how many are actually going to be allowed on the boat?


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

Rue and I will want 1 room and we will joint the group for pre-trip meal.
Add one more menium short sleeve t-shirt for me please.

www.oceantackle.net


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

WAHOO-YAHOO said:


> What is Elliotts policy for the dockside pic's after thr trip. I really dont want my tuna warming in the sun or laying on the asphalt. Do we have to let our fish go to the deck for pics?


I agree w/ Wahoo

My fish will NOT lay in the Sun for an hour for a Picture

Pictures on the Boat and in the ice until they meet the Steel of my knife


----------



## T3 (Dec 26, 2005)

*pictures*

I absolutely agree with Mudskipper too regarding having the fish out of the ice for as short of a time as possible.

Regarding the shirts:

1. Color - Tan 1st choice, White 2nd. 
2. Pockets are better than plain.

Regarding targeting swordfish, I would rather not.

T3


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I have to thank Willy (TOO) for doing so much for this trip. I hope everyone understands and appreciates his efforts. Without him, the trip would likely never materialize.

I have been very busy, but I have read all the above comments. I will be in contact with the captain in the next week since I finally have some time off come Friday.

I am confident things will work out great. I am always the last to board the boat but always catch plenty of big fish and sleep well. I don't think boarding will be much of an issue, even if people thinks it will matter. I was virtually last to board on my last trip and caught plenty of sleep and the biggest and probably most yellowfin. Dont' get too hung up over boarding. There is plenty of space on this boat for 40, yet alone for only 35.

I will talk to the captain about pics. Several people have complained about fish handling after a Big E trip and that is an issue. I am sure they would like a picture if the trip is great and I would like to be able to coordinate a picture for them. I would hope they would offer to service us so we can provide them a picture. Maybe they can hose the photo area down (to cool the asphalt) and lay the fish on ice. If so, would anyone disapprove a photo? I need to know so I can tell the captain. Handling the fish after caught, as we unload, and at the dock is one of my biggest concern. 

I would love to see several rods out for swordfish, but no one has voiced any agreement. I think it can be done with about 1-3 rods off the drift side bow without a problem but I will do what the boat desires.

I am really looking forward to fishing off the kite. I am easily in the 100 pound club but I want to get into the 200 pound club. I am sure 200 pound YFT are out there. I think the best bait is a large bait off the kite well beyond the lights. Minnow and Deep Blue Gulf will have kites and I want them to be able to use them. Their baits will be out of anyones way. They will use the kites unless anyone has a legitamate reason not too. The kite baits will be off the middle of the boat on the casting side. This is an area of the boat that is seldom used since it is hard to cast from this area and you can't drift or jig from it either.

If casting topwaters, I am adament about one thing. There is limitted space to cast. We need to cooperate in a organized fashion. If more people want to cast than open spaces, then I think corner hogs should be not be tolerated. Anyone that has been on these trips before know that the corners are the best place to cast and hook up. There is absolutely no problem to cast off the corner and then move towards the center of the boat a few steps to pop the popper. This will open the corner up and the next person in line can then cast and move several steps towards the center of the boat. We can have a rotation to do this. This way, we can have a rotation at the corner, allowing everyone to fish and cast from the corner so all can enjoy the trip. 

Please remember YFT are powerful fish and all fishermen need to cooperate so everyone can have a chance to land a YFT. Please help anyone around the bow anchor and move rods, etc. to help if someone is hooked up near you. Let anyone with a fish on slide under or over you. Communicate with others so the fish can be landed. Many YFT are not landed since they are very unforgiving of any mistakes. I want to see everyone catch all the YFT they want.

Please respect everyone of the trip. Share common space and don't be an *********. I have no problem with 34 people never letting you forget you acted like a jerk.

I will have spare scopalamine patches. ASK ME FOR THEM IF YOU GET SICK. Since you don't have to swallow them, they will usually work in several hours. I will charge $10 to cover cost.

Don't YFT fish with anything less than 40 pound line. It will take too long to land them.

Have at least 80 pound line for AJs.

Start getting pumped. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Guyster (Sep 10, 2005)

*Ringedhooks.com donations*

I found a little time to wish all of you luck on your upcoming overnight trip. We are proud to be able to help sponsor your trip and help make your excursion an enjoyable one. We will have some Gift certificates, lures and some hooks available for a raffle on board. If your looking to fish Long Range in san Diego we have a www.Ringedhooks.com (soon will be www.SpanyidUSA.com ) sponsored 8-day trip on the Royal Polaris that leaves at the end of june. The lures we are sending are made by spanyid (you may be familiar with the successful "Raider" lure) and we have become the USA distributors. Spanyid makes lures from freshwater to saltwater and have the most successful wahoo & Tuna lures on the market. On our 8-day we had more Tuna & Wahoo caught on Spanyid Raider lure than from any other manufacturer. In the future you see them in your tackle shops in texas and the rest of the country. Here's a few pics:









The Most important things is that the lure matches the clothes.









http://www.speakeasy.org/~guyster/Courtney1.jpg


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Thank you RINGED HOOKS.

>The Most important things is that the lure matches the clothes.< :rotfl: 

For anybody who doesn't know they have very good products at reasonable prices.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will pass on the dead fish picture on the pavement too. At 3PM, it's going to be hot enough to fry eggs on. Dead fish pictures are something I have been against for some time now. Just look at the pics Guyster posted if you want to know what fishing pictures should look like.


----------



## Guyster (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here's another*

here's another:


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

All right folks, lets put it to a vote. Rue has done an excellent job on the design. We need to put it together and finalize sponsors, so we can be ready for printing when needed.
Vote for one design. Each person going can vote or use the group number of votes. (ex.-Mudskipper has 2 total vote) No cross forum voting, know how sneaky some of you are!








All we need is the number for your vote.

1. open background
2. Texas Flag, open background
3. Flag and splash

The cost per shirt we posted is based on 36 shirts, if we get to 72 or more shirts we can look at two designs, but until we get to 72 or more we will deal with one design.


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not going, but I like the third design with the splash the best. Obviously I am way out of the loop, but this is a private charter of the Big-E for a tournament? 

Was there some prior post to sign up for it? If so, I'll pay better attention and maybe try for next year. Sorry to derail, but the third T-shirt is very cool.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

3 gets my vote


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

3 Looks The Best


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

3


----------



## Skawlded Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Skawlded Dawg votes for #3. I would like to reserve 2 shirts when available.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

I vote for 3
Thanks, John


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*3*


----------



## T3 (Dec 26, 2005)

*t shirt design*

# 3


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

3 for sure!


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*treee*

3, gets the vote....put me down for one Large,


----------



## minnow (Aug 3, 2004)

Also voting for number 3. If it's possible, we would like white shirts, but will go with group.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

3, white


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Very nice job! Definitely #3


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

With all of the exposure that this trip can generate, it makes sense that a professional sports photographer be there to get the freshly caught YFT pics to provide for all on the trip...and for the Big E's website. Hopefully the fishing media reporters on the trip will know how to get some great pics at night in possibly sporty conditions. I strongly believe that this trip could generate enough great footage to generate a great half hour show for one of the ESPN fishing shows. We're not too far off ... the fun is coming soon!


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

#3 will be the design for the TBB 06, with a white shirt. As soon as we get the file to shirt makers, we get a final cost and collect the funds.
As of right now the cost for meals is accurate or a bit less than the $35, as is the $12.56 for shirts, plus the extra for pockets, Mont size shirts, etc. So right now we are very hopeful we can go under the posted prices for food, shirts, etc.
No later than Tuesday for the final balance for everyone. Hopefully Monday.
Argo, there are 36 right now going on this Charter. 35 paid fishermen, plus the chef.
*As for those that want to buy a shirt but are not on TBB 06, email us at **[email protected]** and we'll buy for those that want shirts. More on that later next week.*
We got a few folks on the charter that have not posted or emailed if they want a shirt. We need to know yes or no.

*Hot fish:* We and Belly up will discuss what is wanted regarding the fish on hot surfaces and go from there. Then Captain Elloitt's will be contacted and that concern will be addressed as well as others.

FishChip, this is a private charter on the Big E with folks from 2cool and 360tuna. I'd imagine that there will be a tournament within the charter. 

As far as a professional photographer, we have put out feelers to various publications and other media, but so far not takers on doing a story. If something comes up, we'll post and go from there. 
Anything else right now?


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Great job! I'm sure that everyone appreciates the hard work and effort that you are putting into the Texas Bluewater Blowup '06. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

shirts,

I want

6-4xL with pocket
1-xl with pocket

I want my fish to go from the BigE's cooler to mine with no stops in between. If any other fishermen want theirs treated differently, it's up to them. It's not up to the Captain, he's not paying for the charter.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

I Thought Id let yall know that I got a great piece of news today concerning the trip,
Islanders Custom Tackle has offered to become a sponsor of this trip. I thought Chris would come here and let the cat out of the bag but, I know hes been really busy lately so, I get to do it!

Chris and I have been talking about this for a while and he is going to be sending a couple of his "dragonfly" Jigging rods (and reels) as well as some various other goodies from the store, assuredly including some of those famous tuna hunters for us to try on the trip. I think we'll have to beat the paint off the lures and stretch the rods to the max and let him know how excelent they really are!!!! This should be a great opportunity for us on the trip to try out some things that we might not ordinarily have access to. 

The only real clause with his rods and reels since they are borrowed is "if you break it you buy it". I think this is only fair. 

Personally I think Chris has probably the best selection of offshore (tuna) tackle in the area and hes definetly got all the other stores beat on great personalized customer service. 

FWIW -- I am not related to chris or his business just a very satisfied customer.

Also, for the shirt coordinators/designers, I should be getting the logo that Chris would like included by tomorrow, I will forward it on ASAP


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Great news on the Islanders front.

I spooled 4 reels there for this trip and have my share of tuna hunters in the box.

Look forward to trying out one of his jigging rods, It will proably be my next jiggin rod I will buy.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Life is hard. I, unfortunately cant make this trip. I thought I had an angle. It failed. The deadline is too close for me to shoot more angles. I talked to my buddy and he is out as well. He was going because I was. Number 2 on the wait list is now in and number 3 is now number 1. I hate that I won't be there. I was looking sooooooooooo forward to this trip, but my creditors just wouldn't understand if I didn't send the checks.

Sorry and congratulations,
Erik


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm finally getting around to reading this post and getting caught up! Man that T-shirt # 3 is awesome! Great Job RueHoo! I don't know if there is a seperate post for ordering shirts, but I'll take two in XL. Shortsleeve with pocket is fine with me.

I'll have the balance of my fee in by 24th as well. Will be in the mail tomorrow.

My opinion is that we don't put the fish out for a picture, but instead try to provide them some action shots off the boat. YFT and hot concrete don't mix. I'd like my fish to go straight into an ice chest right off the boat if possible. I think I mentioned to Bellyup that I thought it would be good to offload all our gear and give us a little while to get that put up, and then bring the fish off. Passing them out before we even get to the dock isn't cool. We should be able to make a request like this for a private charter. 

Fish sharing? I'm not planning on keeping any BFT, unless I don't catch a single YFT. I do want to keep my own YFT, AJ, Red Snapper, Grouper, Wahoo and Dorado. 

I'm really looking forward to the trip and getting my gear ready as we speak. See you guys in a couple of weeks.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I will be in contact with Captain Elliots tomorrow afternoon. Post any questions you would like me to ask them. 

They have carts that can be used to help unload fish. They said we could use them. 

Looking forward to the trip.

Wahoo-yahoo, sorry to hear you and your buddy can't make it.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

so what does the guest list look like and when will you post if there are dropouts? I think I might like to be on the waiting list.


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

The updated list is on the TBB 06 balance due post. There are three people on the waiting list after two had to pull out these last few days.

If you want to be on the stand by list we need a confirmation of wanting to be on stand by. Just let us know.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

my wife is one of our group. we are all newbies. anyways, is a huki enough to help her land the yft's or does she and us, for that matter, need a belt? I have read where you want to land them as quickly as possible. also, could someone post info on raingear and deckwear that is a must have for the trip? thanks.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

a huki will work but, i'd say you really need a belt/harness if you happen to get tangled up with a larger model.

as for raingear and deckwear, I normally carry only frog toggs for trips this time of year.
take and wear what your comfortable in and expect to throw it away when the trip is over...


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

*Balance mailed today!*

The balance of payment for the *Texas Bluewater Blowup '06* is in the mail and should be on the way to Freeport soon. We have ordered the shirts, and they are to go to the printer today.
Menu prices are continuing to be finalized with the intent to try to bring the cost down as much as possible. It looks like we got a few extra goodies on the menu, more on that as the trip gets closer.
Bellyup and I discussed some options for the trip regarding fishing styles and techniques and after he talks to Captain Frank, he'll be offering the ideas to the group. 
As of this point, it's just a matter of the group focusing on teamwork, friendship and helping out. Do that and be aware of your surroundings when the bite is on and everything will be fine.
Mudskipper explained to me the way the Big E tags it's big fish and how they keep the smaller fish chilled.
He and Bellyup will hopefully talk about this and then Bellyup can let Captain Frank know what the charter wants to do regarding fish care.
Bellyup will coordinate the fishing ideas when he has talked to everyone, either email or posting up here and on 360tuna, so look for that.
What is left is:
P*iggy perch patrol* if possible for the group the day before and the day of the trip, and considering the gratuity situation. Again, Bellyup will have suggestions on that.
* Lodging and a pre-trip meal the night before*. We got a few folks that asked to reserve rooms as well as few have expressed an interest in the pre-trip meal. Please let us know as by September 8th we will want to make reservations for Thursday night lodging and the dinner. 
* Drinks*: Please remember as of now drinks of any kind are currently not a part of the menu package, but as we get to the final expense, we will see if we can get the group water, tea, or other non-alcoholic drinks within the $35 cost. Stay tuned for that a bit later.
As a business we would like to recommend real moderation with alcohol while on board. This is not an alcohol free trip, but the reason you are there is to fish. Alcohol induced problems will be dealt with quickly. Just a friendly reminder and suggestion.
With as many groups going, it might be a good idea to consolidate the drinks into one or two ice chests for each group as to cut down on space on the boat.
*Couple of notices*: 
*Deep Blue Gulf:* we emailed you and haven't heard back, please contact us to make sure we got everything in order for you.
*Mike in Woodlands*: expect an email from us soon with a few questions.

*Mont*: Would a 2cool pool wager be acceptable for the big tuna and non shark other fish? Or does that run into problems? Kind of figuring on taking offers to buy a spot on picking the big tuna and big non-tuna in return for couple of good offshore fishing prizes. Let me know if that's OK or not.
BTW, I know who my pick would be.  
Final stretch now, so folks if there is anything needing to be asked or requested the time is now.
Everyone has our office and my mobile number and email address so holler at us if you need something.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the calcutta sounds good to me.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

been quiet around this thread lately


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Just to live in up a bit...

I started pouring the conrete and wire loops I use for bottom fishing weights yesterday..
Hopefully 5lbs will be enough weight for this trip!


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Labor Day coming up. This post will be jumping after Labor Day.

We will do a Calcutta post soon for those that wish to see about making a wager on the big fish of the trip.
I was impressed with the tackle and stuff Islanders is providing, sounds exceptional.
One thing that Cookie mentioned, if folks want grilled fresh fish on Saturday he is willing to grill some if the weather allows. Just not as the mmain meal, too many factors that can mess up the cooking. However, grilled tuna would be a good addtion to the chicken and brisket.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*extra weight*



galveston1602 said:


> Just to live in up a bit...
> 
> I started pouring the conrete and wire loops I use for bottom fishing weights yesterday..
> Hopefully 5lbs will be enough weight for this trip!


Some 6lb mono and bricks work really well to get your bait down ina hurry!


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

no bananas or pickled eggs allowed. LOL


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Guys, check your e-mail. There has been a lot of chatter that even Gearge W may be interested. 

Tight fricking lines!!

EandF forever!!

SL (official member of the EandF club, along with stxfisherman, snagged, and DBG)


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

DOH!

That's not gonna last long! And I thought it was a secret club... now everybody will want in on it!


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> DOH!
> 
> That's not gonna last long! And I thought it was a secret club... now everybody will want in on it!


Just having fun. I hope it lasts. I've seen better, I mean worse.

SL


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

DeepBlueGulf said:


> DOH!
> 
> That's not gonna last long! And I thought it was a secret club... now everybody will want in on it!


Darn it Tom!!! I was looking for some support! You are a member of the club, aren't you? We can people that don't support our ideals.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

*The trip is coming soon!*

Should be a great trip!!! The countdown is on!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Bellyup said:


> Darn it Tom!!! I was looking for some support! You are a member of the club, aren't you? We can people that don't support our ideals.


Scott,
You jes aint' got no cooth! We done told you NOT to use no pictures from our charters!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's still to far off to be even close to accurate but the long range weather model is calling for light west winds, and lots of clouds for the middle of next week. The clouds sound great, but west winds I can live without.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

"Wind from the West, fishing the best"?

Alright, my curiosity is piqued about the E & F club!

Let's loosen up the tongues (or the fingers) and come forth with info!!!


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

This has got to be the sleepiest (large) trip that ive ever seen...
guys its 2 weeks away!!!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Ragman said:


> "Wind from the West, fishing the best"?
> 
> Alright, my curiosity is piqued about the E & F club!
> 
> Let's loosen up the tongues (or the fingers) and come forth with info!!!


Well...I'll pitch in and give you a hint. It's not the Eat & Fish club. Although that would be okay too.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Allan,

It just seems quiet because the Corpus bunch has been out practicing our butts off! Did another 12-hr today to get in shape for jigging! Lots of practicing for the tuner fishing too. Pretty successful trip, about 70 Blackfin for a crew of 13, and we even took some time to practice some bottom fishing, which is a good thing because I couldn't catch a snapper to save my life. There were some quality snaps sacrificed so that we could have some semblence of fishing professionalism next week. Personally, I may have to make one more trip before TBB just to practice the bottom fishing thing.

This weekend we practice casting and flying the kite. Probably do the tie the knot in the dark drill too! 

Look forward to fishing with you again next week.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Tom,
We need to practice splicing lines with and eighty poung tuna on the other end in the dark with rough seas also.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jerry, that was a #109 tuna on the other end!!! 

Were the seas that rough?LOL

Dang T! 70 BFTs on a 12 hour, you don't need no more stinkin' practice!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

All I know is I am fired up and cant wait.....my top- waters and jigs are READY


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

I am looking for someone to go with my group. I have already paid the money, so the entry on the boat and food would be free. In exchange for this one would need to be a teacher to our group and help show us how to rig. I have downloaded diagrams and am practicing. I guess the expense would be drinks and any food you might bring. PM me if interested. Thanks, Jason


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

does anyone like cerviche'? I was thinking about bringing the ingredients to do a batch with from some of the fresh fish. 

jt2, that's a very nice offer you made there. I hope someone jumps on it.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Don't forget wasabi, soy sauce, and rice!!!! YUM!!!!


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Ceviche! Yummm!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Don't forget wasabi, soy sauce, and rice!!!! YUM!!!!


 I can close to dieing over eating that in Florida a few years ago. I drove 17 hours straight to keep from going in the hospitol there, and at my last gas stop in Beaumont I couldn't get back in the truck. I do love Cerviche though, and had it for lunch today on top of my salad.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Jason, If I wasn't already contacted by TOO to be part of the trip to help cook and serve you guys I would be on it like a YFT on a flyingfish...pun intended! 

Hey Mont, If you bring the stuff I will fix the ceviche for you guys with no problem. In fact I was hoping I could get someone to donate a couple of snapper or a 3-5lb grouper for the ceviche I wanted to bring anyway (at my cost) and have everything ready...but if you want to split the cost of the ingredients that is 2cool too. 

I will be confirming the menu with TOO after we finish discussing how I think I can best keep you guys WELL fed and nourished to do battle on the big pond!

I also hope I can get 8 BFT in the 10lb range donated so I can grill them on Sat afternoon with some grilled vegies.


----------



## T3 (Dec 26, 2005)

*TBB 06 roster spot*

One out of my group of three was just admitted to the hospital for a serious medical condition. He won't be able to go next week.

So, there is now another open spot if there is still someone on the waiting list.

If no one is interested, I will try to find someone to fill that spot.

T3


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Ceviche! I am getting hungry.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

WOW FOLKS:
Pardon me if I'm speaking out of turn, but I just heard the news and have to share it.
Thanks to jt2hunt we will have the honor of the presence of the famous Dr. Shark on this trip.
I just got off the phone with the Dr. and he was headed to the woods with his purple appendaged friend in search of a new juju stick and he invited all interested parties to his home in the Woodlands Monday P.M. for a "burn the old and bless the new juju stick. He said he has access to some open acerage for the ceremony so that no homes or garages catch on fire.
WOW this trip just took on a whole new set of deminsions.
Thanks, John


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

AN ADDENDUM TO THE ABOVE POST:

Many of us 2 Coolers have expressed concern as to the absence of Dr. Shark for several months. Well, I think I have the skinney. It was shortley before the Memorial Day trip on the Big E that Dr. Shark called me (we are neighbors) to come over to his house and have a grilled hot dog. He sounded nervous. When I got to his house and started to visit, it was mentioned that he had recently seen several "Black Suburbans" at all hours in his neighborhood. He and I discussed the concerns at length, and finally I stepped out into the street in front of one of those "Black Suburbans" and spoke to the driver.
He readily told me that they were on a "sniffing" mission, that after all of the posts on 2 Cool about Heifer Dust that the DEA had declared it to be an "uncontrolled substance".
Thanks, John


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Time to re-bid the calcutta! Dang, where's my worksheet!


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

Since i invited this mysterious man on the boat, any calcutta winnings will have to be split with my kids college funds...............................or on my fishing gear. 

jason


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Hey John, That is great! I will go to his house on Monday for the burning/blessing ritual...what time. Just a warning to any newbies that may come on Monday, just before the Memorial Day trip, The DR sent be up to North TX to get some "fresh from the hole" antelope droppings. Well it was a prong-horn antelope but it was fresh. Getting the live chicken was easy cause I just got one out of the neighbor's coop and he already had the snake venom. Well he told me what was needed on Thursday and on Friday night I had everything in his possession. Well it was after midnight and I crashed and woke up just in time to get to the boat for the 10:00 am boarding call. All I have to say is we set 2 record nights on YFT and ended up with a total of 96YFT and untold #'s of the other stuff!


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Chris:
The Dr. has not asked me to gather any potion materials as yet and I,m sure of at least 35 folks that would prefer that you do not (not within a week of preparing food for them). I suspect the good Dr. will let that job fall as initiation to a newbie.
With the addition of the Dr., my perspective of the entire trip has improved.
Thanks, John


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

I agree that a newbie will need to perform any potion ingredient gathering needed and can only hope it is done with the enthusiasium I did so we can set a new record catch! 

I will be confirming with Willie soon the menu I will be fixing.

Just in case anyone is wondering if I am qualified to do this I managed Ryan's Family Steakhouses for 6 years and other resturants for 4 years so I have an idea of how to take care of serving everybody on board. I have also catered some wedding receptions, rehersal dinners, and a few other large parties. I have been on a couple of these trips so I know when to maximize the cooking to keep from holding up the boat to get to the next stop and provide some good eats for ya'll


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

We got a tentative Ok for Brew to serve the charter and Chris is in as of now. We apologize to Brew and Chris about not contacting them sooner to finalize who is and isn't and so on.
Just talked to Newman about the menu and other information. Chris has experience in cooking on the Big E and he will offer some input and suggestions on what he would like to do.
However, I do want it understood that *T.O.O. is responsible* for the menu and making sure everything goes as planned. If something does not come out right on the food deal while on this charter we are responsible for it, not Chris or Brew, and folks will need to talk to us about the situation.
We are the only folks responsible for the menu, food work and the times for cooking and so on.
If Chris and Brew both go on the TBB 06 this food deal will be the deal of the century for a Texas multi-day charter.
We'll email the group anything that changes, and after talking to Chris we got a few changes in the works. For more food. The man has ideas to spare.
Brew expect an email from us this evening.


----------



## drking (Sep 9, 2006)

thats a cool shirt everyone in my family told me about these maybe my dad will let me get one if they are on sale


----------



## drking (Sep 9, 2006)

my dad is newman you can ask him and im a kid. i hope im not the only kid around here.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dont worry there are a few kids around.

speaking of the shirts, where are they? we gonna be able to pick them up soon?


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Come on DRSHARK! I know you have been out of touch but you need to get ready for Monday Night Gathering so we can "Burn the Old and Bless the New" juju stick. My phone has been going off the hook since you have been out of the service area wanting the details for Monday night! I hope you newbies are ready once you get your list of ingredients for the potion because this is very important and not going to the extreme can cause terrible results! ,


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, as I understand from Chris Newman, there is going to be quite a gathering at the home of the famous (infamous) net **** - Dr. Shark- Monday in the P.M. beginning at 5:00 P.M. till whenever????. This will be quite an experience for the newbies as the Dr. has saved the hearts from several previously caught YFT's for the purpose of taking a bite of a raw, beating YFT heart as an iniation to catching a big one. As only Chris has the list of RSVP'S, I would suggest everyone BYOB & BYOFood. But be prepared to burn the old and bless the new juju stick and that most certainly will cause some (possibley dangerous) fireworks.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*OK Boys!!!!*

The Juju sticks have been burned. Last 3 times out I'am driving and Mcgolfer gets bill fish, I get skunked. George can go drown himself. Bo is out. Little Billy Poo Bah, who knows. I killed 3 hogs down on the ranch this weekend and I'am grinding up their Genitals along with some Rattle Snake Rattles. They along with some Black Crows feet are going into my Heifer Dust and I'am eatin my potions from now own. Newman may be cooking but the Doc. will be doing his own cookin with the magic potion. The Doc also plans to win the Calcutta cause Mcgolfer won't be there to grab the "Big Screemer". Theres Fire on the Mountain so Run Boys Run, cause the Doc's hind end is lit and its going to be a rocket ride for sure!!!!
$50.00 on the Calcutta on Drshark.

Yours Truly,
Shrinks and Jinks
DrShark


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Chris:
I do not know how many RSVP's you have received, but if it dos not rain any more, we can prolly park 50 cars in the Dr's. front yard and street and if more is needed, there is a clubhouse a couple of blocks away that could hold another 50.


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Be It Known*

The Doc's going into hiding until 11:00 am on Friday. He will appear in low profile with the plan of taking the biggest Tuna of the Trip on his all trusty Zebco 22, like that Tall Lanky Fool known as "The Regular" on the Big E Regular circuit. See you Ragman, Minnow, RueHoo, Galveston 1602, and all the rest of you vagabonds. DrShark


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Looking forward to it vance...

if nothing else we should have some good comic relief on the way out...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I talked to TOO this morning and they are bringing the shirts down on Thursday. He going to be there Friday morning for those of us driving straight in on Friday.


----------



## drking (Sep 9, 2006)

*Granddad's Fishing Tackle*

My Grandaddy is Mike in Woodlands and he has lots of these cool new jigs he is going to take with him for everyone to catch a lot of fish with! My Uncle Vince rox!! and I hope he gets a big one!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I need to make a run to FTU today. The Big E does provide lead sinkers for the bottom drops, correct?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Sinkers;
That has been kind of hit and miss. I bring my own to be sure I have enough.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

gotta luv luggin' lead  

So who besides me, prefers the bow?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

i'll be on the bow, way forward


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kewl, I knew I couldn't be the only one that liked fishing up there.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll be sharing the bow with Cat and Mont. Like the bow pulpit area because I don't have to waste any energy trying to stand up, I just bounce from one side to the other. LOL!

That's where the biggest fish of the trip is going to come from! One of the first things we'll need to do is move the Texas flag to a different respectful place.

Tom


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's too funny that you like the pulpit, Tom. It's an old trick I picked up in the runs I make to Florida. They fight over the stern and I haul fish over the bow. It's the absolute best place to cast from, hands down. This week is draggin by, but Friday will be here soon enough. I took everything that wasn't blue water out of the tackle box yesterday to make room for more jigs and poppers. I don't throw a spinner, but I can throw a GTI. This is gonna be a great trip. Everything is coming together nicely.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Make room for one more on the bow, my partner will be there too!
Mont, are you going to use a Penn GTi? What model?


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Last time I fished the bow on that boat something peeled off 350 yards of JB at 22# of drag like I was using a zebco. Yeh, I cut that one loose to.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For casting, my 320 GTI is my favorite spooled with 40 pound backcountry. I am going to pick up a spare at FTU this morning. Penn's are my favorite. Y'all will get a kick out of "Old Lucky", by big one. I bet that thing has caught 5000 pounds of fish. It looks like it too, lol.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Last trip Dr. Shark was almost killed by a YFT on the bow. DS hooked a big one on a popper and It made a quick turn and knocked him down and then almost drug him over the rail. Somebody grabbed him by the foot before he went all the way over. Halfway over the rail and hanging by a foot and the guy is still pumping and reeling!! Got his fish in though and it was a GOOD One! 

Tom - DBG


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Dr Shark thinks because his stella will put out 65 lb of drag that he has to use it. he has to remember he only weighs about 150 and with a 7' rod that is about 360 lbs of pressure catapulting him off the bow. he might join his buddy george and the juju sticks at the bottom of the ocean if people arent quick enough to grab his feet


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Did you take the level wind guide off of your reel Mont??


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

does the big e have espn2?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Cat O' Lies said:


> Did you take the level wind guide off of your reel Mont??


I think all of them still have it on at this point. They usually don't last long and when they go caput, that's the end of them. They are great little reels, really easy on these tired wrists.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

We don't need no steenkin ESPN. We're taking fishing DVD's! Deep Color, Deep Color II, and the latest Shimano Butterfly jigging vid. Everyone will be so pumped they'll be jumping in the water with a gaff to get their YFT.

DBG


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Where are we going to FISH*

Where are we going to FISH ?

Does anyone have any thoughts?

Are we gonna hit Red Hawk?

or maybe some of those new drill-ships?

Thuoghts ???

We paid for a long range not Bommvang and Nancen


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Ive been known to fish from the bow from time to time as well.

with 35 ppl I dont think room will be too precious a commodity.


remember even though we paid for a long range trip that if the fish are at boomvang and nansen (or gunnison) we dont have to ride for 9 or 10 hours to get there....
I like going out to redhawk, magnolia and auger as much as the next guy but I dont care for using so much fishing time unless we need to cause there are no fish close....

Tom,
are you in charge of the videos or has that already been aranged? I have to admit that tuna vids would be a better time passer than old dvd's 

oh, Since Rick and Kevin(i believe) arent on this trip I want to know whos the official line splicer for those of you fishin 30 lb test (cough cough DBG cough cough!!) So we dont loose those fish after yall burn the drags up on your small reels. I hear calcutta 700's make good door stops after a few tuna's

I wish I had a camera for a picture of franks face when they cut the line on toms fish last halloween, that was one for the ages.... Of course I freely admit I thought they were crazy too!!!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Tying the knot isn't so hard, it's having someone hold on to the line without them having their fingers cut. I'll give it a try if we need to.

Bret was in on that deal too with Kevin and McGolfer, pretty awesome teamwork. I'll try to remember to bring some leather gloves just in case.

I have DeepColor 1 & 2 on VHS, I just need to burn them to DVD. Awesome fishing vids.

Tom


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

DBG is right, tying the not is easy. Rick used one side of his rod huki to wrap the line around before cutting.. then it was just a matter of tying the knot and getting that knot back on the spool.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Galv, 

I just got the hint... I'll be taking a 30lb rig to make BAIT!!! I learned my lesson when I hooked a 60lb YFT on 25lb on the Dolphin! I would NEVER do that again. lol!

Tom


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

No hint intended. Id kinda like to see ya hook one for a little bit, untill its time to move again that is LOL!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I jut spent the last 5 hours rigging. Hopefully, it pays off with some fish. My fingers are so dang sore, I can barely type. 

Let's hope the forecast is right and the fish are hungry.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I have a Japanese jigging DVD I will try to remember and bring.


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

i think tj(minnows) picked up a few jigging dvd's on his recent trip to china....rick


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

locked and loaded 

The next 48 hours are gonna be hard ones.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Mont, I sure hope thats not all your bringin??

heck thats not even going to be enough to get through the first day!!!


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

*Jeasus H Christ!!!!!!!!!!*

I can't believe it. I just came out of hiding to pack my stuff. A Whopping 700#. I gotta get that Mcgolfer guy out of my life. Not only does he have me blowing my entire retirement on Fishing tackle he also trips me every time there is a Real Reel Screemer so he can get to the rod first. Last time out he even threatened me with a Billy Club if I even thought about grabbing one of his rods. Of course all of his rods had My Premium Rigs on them. He can't hurt me on this trip cause he's stuck doing honey doo's this weekend. Hope I get a big un so I can rub it in on the OLd Fart. See all you Vagabonds on Friday. DrShark


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

galveston1602 said:


> Mont, I sure hope thats not all your bringin??
> 
> heck thats not even going to be enough to get through the first day!!!


Lol, that's the winning package. I don't pack it both ways. Never have, never will. 4 Penns, one in hiding. I won't even get past the 3rd one. Y'all best run and hide.

How many crimpers we got on this trip? Beats Knots any day. Hint, hint. 

Sea y'all on the bow!


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Dr. Shark:- or Anyone
Whats the 7 day (5 day) weather for up to 200 miles SE of Freeport????
Thanks, John


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

shhh....
dont say it....

if you must know, look here 

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/080.html


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

1'-3's @ 3-4 Sec. Drshark



starshine said:


> Hey Dr. Shark:- or Anyone
> Whats the 7 day (5 day) weather for up to 200 miles SE of Freeport????
> Thanks, John


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

I sure hope there are no 1500's in that box. Heck, we'll be waiting all night to restart the drift. Doc



Mont said:


> Lol, that's the winning package. I don't pack it both ways. Never have, never will. 4 Penns, one in hiding. I won't even get past the 3rd one. Y'all best run and hide.
> 
> How many crimpers we got on this trip? Beats Knots any day. Hint, hint.
> 
> Sea y'all on the bow!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know what the rotary currents are supposed to be? I am guessing they will be high as close to the new moon as we will be.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Ah man.....I am getting ancey......

The TUNA are controlling MY BRAIN !!!!!!!

All YFT must feel the STEAL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

newman said:


> Anyone know what the rotary currents are supposed to be? I am guessing they will be high as close to the new moon as we will be.


 https://www.navo.navy.mil/cgi-bin/graphic.pl/metoc/40/84/0-0-17/2


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

a small bungee cord wrapped around the rods in the milk crate helps keep them from swinging and banging around. put the bungee up high on the rods - it angles the reels towards the center of the milk crate. I also put all my heavy iron in the crate in teh waterproof boxes so the weight keeps it from tipping over.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I keep my lead in a bank bag in the bottom of the crate and the bungees there too.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Are we there yet?

I have amased the large pile of stuff at the door and let me tell ya its some sight... sheesh!


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

*Specials this trip only - bring your cash*

hey guys,

I will have at the boat available for sale jigs as pictured in my grandaughter's post Monday evening. These prices will be in effect from the time we get to the dock Fri. 'till we finish cleaning our fish on Sunday only.

A 5 pack of jigs (Deep Water):
1 ea 200 gram (7 oz) "purple banana"
1 ea 300 gram (10 oz) "green banana"
1 ea 300 gram (10 oz) "red fish"
1 ea 300 gram (10 oz) "pink fish"
1 ea 400 gram (14 oz) "blue trout"
1 ea 5 pocket "off shore lure bag" 37" X 11" that can handle 5 rigged 10" flying fish. The jigs and the lure bag all for only $40.00. The bag retails in my eBay store for $15.00 alone.

A 5 pack of jigs (not as deep water):
1 ea 80 gram (3 oz) white 
1 ea 100 gram (4 oz) blue and silver
1 ea 100 gram (4 oz) gold tones
1 ea 150 gram (5 oz) silver with black back
1 ea 150 gram (5 oz) silver fleck
1 ea 5 pocket "off shore lure bag" 37" X 11" that can handle 5 rigged 10" flying fish. The jigs and the lure bag all for only $30.00. The bag retails in my eBay store for $15.00 alone.

I have tried to attach a picture of 2 of my personal bags, that are the same as those being offered above. Note that my rigged frenzy's are "in the bag".

If I have room I will also have some swim baits and some jerk baits, but that is dependent on having room after 3 of us load our gear and the food newman is bringing for us to eat.

Guys I can hardly wait, and there is still so much to do! Every one be careful getting down there.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

*Jig Pics*

Just in case you have not seen the jigs here are the pics.

1st pic is all jigs.
2nd pic is heavy "tuna jigs" 7-14oz
3rd pic is lighter "snapper jigs" 3-5.3oz


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Will be on the road soon, so won't around a computer until Friday for those that need to contact.


----------



## Skawlded Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

*departure time*

What time do we need to be at capt. Elliots to load our arsenal? Sorry, I havn't been keeping up with posts.


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Departure time is I blieve 11
boat loads at 10 (i think)
Ill be there between 9 and 930
(got lots of stuff to carry down the long pier!!!)


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

just walked to the big e and found my spot. lol


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Just got back from StxFisherman's and all the Ohioans are there practicing their casting! There will be so many people throwing poppers on this trip that we're gonna create whitewater with all the poppers landing. That ought to bring the YFT up to the top!

We'll be leaving early in the A.M., don't know if we'll have a chance to bid anybody else up before morning, but there are some real sleepers out there! And there are some YFT out there that need to say some prayers... time is short for them!

Tom - DBG


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Good Luck Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope yall tear em up!! I hope someone will be taking lots of pics...


----------



## galveston1602 (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, um I guess well have to cast to all angles off the stern then... ill cast into the wind if i have to


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bret, Stacy bought me a camera that takes over 2000 pictures without downloading and I have my antique Olympus that takes over 100. Both are going with me. We will be burning down the bandwidth come Monday.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Just finished loading all the food I cooked yesterday for everyone on board and it is a TON of food...my shoulders are already scream'n at me LOL! I will be arriving with Dad and Nate about 9:30ish. 

Allen, When you see a big ugly green van pull in come on over to get Dad's baggies to fill the grab bags.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Just got my shirts and they are really nice. Make sure to contact TOO to get the ones that you wanted.



TOO said:


> All right folks, lets put it to a vote. Rue has done an excellent job on the design. We need to put it together and finalize sponsors, so we can be ready for printing when needed.
> Vote for one design. Each person going can vote or use the group number of votes. (ex.-Mudskipper has 2 total vote) No cross forum voting, know how sneaky some of you are!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## drking (Sep 9, 2006)

:fishy: hey guys hope you catch some major fish on the trip and dad knew i wanted to go but im sorry dad.But good luck and do you know that he is taking me on the next trip.


----------



## drking (Sep 9, 2006)

[:fishy: hey guys hope you catch some major fish on the trip and dad knew i wanted to go but im sorry dad.But good luck and do you know that he is taking me on the next trip


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

when does this trip return?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Mid day today I believe.


----------

